# Tippi Hedren's rescue video



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Tippi Hedren will be recovering at the vet for as long as it takes and in the meantime we need a foster/forever home. She is the sweetest and spunkiest dog. The shelter did the amputation yesterday and look how she has bounced back. What a gal. Wished we had known about her sooner so we could have used our orthopedic vet to do the surgery. 

Bron


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Bron, what a sweet girl Tippi is. I shutter to think that her whole leg might not have had to be taken off and that they did this. :smcry: I can't believe how well she's doing having had surgery the day before the video. Thank you so very much for rescuing her and getting her into loving arms. Do they know how old she might be or how she ended up in the shelter and for how long? Heartbreaking. Love you and AMA Rescue for all you do. 
Tippi Hedren -- one suggestion. If you see any crows :w00t:, Run Tippi, Run!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awwwwww what a sweet little girl!!! 

Thank you Bron!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what an amazingly sweet girl. Hubby, Al said she's so cute... and felt so sorry she lost her leg. He loves fluffers so...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tippi has stolen my heart! Her amputation looks similar to Tessa's although my girl's is a little more into the hip and Tessa is missing her other back leg (I think - sometimes I forget she's even an amputee let alone which leg it is). 

Look at how great Tippi is doing already! She will thrive and in no time will be tearing around the house and yard! She might even enjoy a swim in a backyard pond (or not): http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/113631-if-maggie-jeanne-isnt-going-share.html. :w00t: Maybe we could make this an Olympic event - Tripawd Koi Pond Diving???? :HistericalSmiley:

Tessa says "Tippi, if you want some tips fwom me on how to make future mommies faww in wuv wit you, jus let me know! I wuz so good at it mommy failed foster!"

Thank you for rescuing Tippi - I just know she has a wonderful life ahead of her!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wonderful Video Bron. I am shocked that they had to remove the whole leg, since it was just a foot that had Gangrene, but guess you dont get a choice with an Animal Control doing the job. Tippee is a young 2y.o. girl and hopefully will adjust to her three legs. We are considering looking into a prosthesis for her, but dont know if enough of the hip is left to make the leg work. Might be more of a hindrance then a help to her.
Thanks for all the work getting her out Bron and doing this great video. Hugs,Edie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Another great video Bron!
Amazing how fast she recovered. What a good girl she is---someone is going to love her home! I hope we get to follow her story! Go AMA.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Just came back from feeding and walking Tippi at the vet. Her wound looks good and she wanted a walk - was pulling ahead on her three legs. She has an upper respiratory infection...sigh... Tippi is an incredible dog - beautiful temperament and has not barked once in her cage. I really hope her immune system stays strong because I've seen some shelter amputations go south very quickly and get infected. Too bad they spayed her in the same surgery - dangerous.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I have watched the video so many times. :grouphug: Hoping and praying for the best for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Those shelters harbor some nasty bacteria! Let's get well baby so you can get out of there! Saying a little prayer of protection over you this AM. Bron, do keep us up-dated!
Crazy that they couldn't wait on the spay.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

[Her amputation looks similar to Tessa's although my girl's is a little more into the hip and Tessa is missing her other back leg (I think - sometimes I forget she's even an amputee let alone which leg it is). 

I'm delighted to find that there is a proud mom of a Maltese amputee in our rescue forum. I will definitely be calling upon you for advice when Tippi gets out of the vet and into foster care. You will be a great help to Tippi. This dog is so awesome I'm just blown away by her life force.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you Bron. She is a cutie


----------

